

Nom 4 Nobel Peace— JerryMoran CarterLibrary AlGore BarackObama DalaiLama - modernise
http://jessecrockett.com/#

======
modernise
tweet these accounts to look into nominating yours truly 4 the Nobel Peace
Prize— @JerryMoran @CarterLibrary @AlGore @BarackObama @DalaiLama

~~~
modernise
my accounts are @freereadr, @areadr & @emjoule

